
Wi-Fi Beacon Pollution - r1ch
https://r1ch.net/blog/wifi-beacon-pollution
======
heisenbit
"On average it would take just eight access points to make the frequency
pretty horrible in terms of latency and throughput for everyone on the same
channel."

There was recently an outcry over a venue demanding the use of the provided
wifi and disallowing the use of personal hot-spots. Considering it was a dense
space with journalists all carrying devices able to emit a beacon...

------
an_account
I live in a large apartment building and 2.4GHz is unusable.

I switched to using 5GHz but it's unfourtunate that it can hardly penetrate
drywall.

